# Bitch in season



## Westdale (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello,

Our dog is in her first season (at least 14 days in) and today she has been very lethargic and looking quite miserable, she normally bounds around (she's a springer) but today it seems it's taking all her energy to make it outside to wee. I'm a bit concerned about her today as she certainly isn't herself and wondered whether this is usual behaviour for a bitch in season or whether we should be taking her to the vets.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It is normal for them to be quite depressed, they probably get "period pains" like us humans. Do, many go off their food, don't want to play, sleep all the time etc. As long as she doesn't go off water or have a smelly discharge she should be fine


----------



## Westdale (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply, it has put my mind at ease. I did wonder if she would have a type of period pain, she's drinking plenty of water too. She looks so sad today


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quite normal don't be worried. If she starts to have a smell to her discharge or stops drinking then a trip to vets, but otherwise everything else is very normal. Are you having her spayed?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Westdale said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our dog is in her first season (at least 14 days in) and today she has been very lethargic and looking quite miserable, she normally bounds around (she's a springer) but today it seems it's taking all her energy to make it outside to wee. I'm a bit concerned about her today as she certainly isn't herself and wondered whether this is usual behaviour for a bitch in season or whether we should be taking her to the vets.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


My springer has just started her first season, she seems fine then ive noticed her suddenly lay down looking a bit bewildered with it all. bless her


----------



## Westdale (Jul 7, 2009)

We are planning on having her spayed after her first season.

haevaymolly - yep I agree with the look of bewilderment!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

3 months is the optimum time after the end of her season, this is when the uterus is inactive and all the hormones have settled down.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never had a bitch go at all depressed during a season. In fact they are usually hyper during the second week cos they are flirty. Candy was very down towards the end of hers but she had an infection and crystals in her urine - so from my personal experience of many bitches in season I would be slightly concerned. If everyone else has noticed their bitches being depressed though maybe I have just had abnormal bitches (lots of them) in that they didnt get lethargic or depressed.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> 3 months is the optimum time after the end of her season, this is when the uterus is inactive and all the hormones have settled down.


Yea i was told it was 3 months. . . so were counting


----------



## Westdale (Jul 7, 2009)

Jess (our springer) is full of beans again but is still bleeding - must be 14 days now, surely it will end soon?! Once the bleeding finally stops are we safe to let her off her lead or do we still need to keep her away from the boys for a bit longer?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

7 more days at least and then it may be best to keep her very close for a bit longer


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

When bleeding stops it is usually an indicator that they are at their peak of there season, most susseptible for mating and getting pregnant


----------



## Westdale (Jul 7, 2009)

We'll be keeping her home for a little while longer then! Although my daughter is quite keen on the idea of puppies and wants to invite Charlie, a springer we see on our walks, round for dinner on Jess's birthday and hopes they'll get married...she can be excused though as she is only 7 !


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a springer cross and we had a very hard time with her first seasno. it lasted a month, she was very unwell during this time - depressed, leathrgic, btu also vomiting and tummy upsets. AFter her bleeding stopped we had 2 more weeks before we were back to our normal routine and wonderful off lead walks.
She never really recovered after her season. Had a phantom pregnancy, but just wasn't 100% right. We did blood tests and an ultrasound which came back clean, but she just wasn't 100% ok. So we spayed a little earlier than recommended - 2 months after her first season. It turns out she may ahve actually developed full blown pyometra if we didn't spay her at this point in time. Today is 11 days after her spay and she is doing extremely well. She is bouncier and happier than I have seen her in a really long time.

Sorry went off on a bit of a tangent there. just wanted to say I feel for you, and that you should be half way through by now! The lethargy is normal, just watch out for other symptoms as stated by other members.


----------



## Westdale (Jul 7, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> I have a springer cross and we had a very hard time with her first seasno. it lasted a month, she was very unwell during this time - depressed, leathrgic, btu also vomiting and tummy upsets. AFter her bleeding stopped we had 2 more weeks before we were back to our normal routine and wonderful off lead walks.
> She never really recovered after her season. Had a phantom pregnancy, but just wasn't 100% right. We did blood tests and an ultrasound which came back clean, but she just wasn't 100% ok. So we spayed a little earlier than recommended - 2 months after her first season. It turns out she may ahve actually developed full blown pyometra if we didn't spay her at this point in time. Today is 11 days after her spay and she is doing extremely well. She is bouncier and happier than I have seen her in a really long time.
> 
> Sorry went off on a bit of a tangent there. just wanted to say I feel for you, and that you should be half way through by now! The lethargy is normal, just watch out for other symptoms as stated by other members.


Thanks for your reply, we'll certainly be keeping an eye on her.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ime really confused with this season lark first time for me always had boys, I noticed molly was very swollen and bleeding 9 days ago but still not sure when she will finish as you dont count it from when the bleeding starts, please someone explain it to me.


----------



## D Poulton (Feb 23, 2010)

My dog came out of season a month ago, like you i have always had dogs, she was in season for about three weeks, i wanted to know at what point could she become pregnant so i looked on the internet and got very good detailed information by just asking that question.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

So do you count 3 weeks from start of bleeding till the season is over?


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

What do you do when your bitch is in season regarding walks, i tend to keep on lead and try to avoid going to heavily populated dog areas also put her in car and take her away from our house rather then take her round local neighbourhood.


----------

